

Microsoft Build 2014 Day 1 live - octopus
http://channel9.msdn.com/?wt.mc_id=build_hp

======
keithwarren
Lots of rumors at this point about what will be announced...

Windows Phone 8.1

Windows 8.1 (big update)

New Nokia models

Surface 3

I would also not be surprised to see an announcement of an acquisition in the
dev space, Xamarin comes to mind but I dont think that will happen (yet).

~~~
ttrashh
They had Windows 8. Then Windows 8.1. Now it's Windows 8.1 Update 1. (Another
terrible name in a long line of terrible Microsoft product names)

~~~
freehunter
How is it any different from Android 4 Ice Cream Sandwich to Android 4.1 Jelly
Bean to Android 4.4 KitKat, or Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail to Ubuntu 13.10
Saucy Salamader to Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr, or Mac OS X v10.7 Lion to Mac OS
X v10.8 Mountain Lion to Mac OS X v10.9 Mavericks?

They're all the same OS (and the same OS release) with names tacked on to
differentiate between minor releases.

~~~
acqq
Exactly. "Update 1" is, when spoken, shorter than "Service Pack 1" what would
be the older convention for this kind of release of Windows. Moreover, the
changes are supposedly bigger than what they'd allow in the old-style service
packs, so it's fitting not to name it the service pack and still shorter.

------
rpowers
Am I the only one who is hearing a weird interfering conversation being picked
up by the guys microphone? (at time 2:11:30)

It's a little difficult to hear.

 __edit: Looks like they fixed it now. (2:27:00)

~~~
tejaswiy
Yes, looks like they fixed it now.

~~~
rpowers
Yeah I just noticed. Thank goodness!

------
silversmith
Tuned in mid-way through WP 8.1 Cortana part, and what stood out was the
"Remind me to X when I next talk to Y". That alone would convince me to switch
from Android when my I can no longer stand my current device.

------
Thieum22
I hope no demo requires NuGet. It's been down since a few hours now :(

------
Already__Taken
Is this jumping and skipping like hell for anyone else?

chrome and IE.

------
dysoco
Apparently there are no talks about C++ at all, what a dissapointment.

I was expecting Herb Sutter or Bjarne giving a talk.

~~~
andyjohnson0
Some talks tagged with C++ are listed at [1]. Only one, "Modern C++: What You
Need to Know" presented by Herb Sutter [2], is actually _about_ C++ though.

[1]
[http://channel9.msdn.com/events/build/2014?sort=sequential&d...](http://channel9.msdn.com/events/build/2014?sort=sequential&direction=desc&term=&tag=cc%2B%2B#theSessions)

[2]
[http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Build/2014/2-661](http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Build/2014/2-661)

~~~
dysoco
Oh nice that didn't show up in the schedule below the stream.

------
pjmlp
Looking forward if they will present the C# native code compilers that were
talked about at Visual Studio 2013 launch event.

------
dubcanada
I think this is the first time I've seen a silverlight plugin.

------
tejaswiy
Does anyone have two audio streams playing on this link?

~~~
chrisseaton
I can hear something about someone using bed sheets to do something, and
people using their imaginations. Is it a home shopping channel?!

------
owenfi
Cortana sound bytes at 1:14:00

------
cordite
Is it my fault that I read this as "Microsoft Builds 2048 Day 1 live"?

------
danford
>TypeScript

Why? What's wrong with js?

>This rapid growth [of javascript] has outpaced the growth of the language
itself, which lacks features that allow teams to communicate requirements and
build applications safely.

what? I guess I'll just have to wait for the announcement.

edit: After further investigation:
[http://www.typescriptlang.org/Playground/](http://www.typescriptlang.org/Playground/)

It seems kind of cool, but aren't they just reinventing the wheel?

~~~
300bps
>Why? What's wrong with js?

There are two answers to this: at runtime, there's nothing wrong with
Javascript. That's why TypeScript compiles to Javascript. At design time,
however Javascript doesn't have features of modern languages. For example,
class-based programming. Some of these features are planned for in future
Javascript releases, but as a language it's really behind other languages and
will likely remain so. This makes large-scale Javascript programs more
difficult to maintain.

~~~
camus2
Funny how MS deals with this js fiasco...

they had Jscript.net , refused ECMASCRIPT 4 which was basically Jscript.net,
and now come up with Typescript?

And people still trust Microsoft after all this...

 __ _but as a language it 's really behind other languages and will likely
remain so. This makes large-scale Javascript programs more difficult to
maintain._ __

You can thank Microsoft for that. They refused ES4 spec.

~~~
pjmlp
> You can thank Microsoft for that. They refused ES4 spec.

Do not forget to thank Yahoo and Google as well.

"Yahoo, Microsoft, Google, and other 4th edition dissenters formed their own
subcommittee to design a less ambitious update of ECMAScript 3, tentatively
named ECMAScript 3.1"

\-- Wikipedia

